# Ghost Shrimp



## louieknucks (Oct 12, 2004)

I was wondering if anybody here had any experience with ghost shrimp. I saw these at the local pet store I get most of my aquarium supplies from. They were real cheap and the owner said they just eat food that falls to the bottom. Any comments and/or suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

louieknucks said:


> I was wondering if anybody here had any experience with ghost shrimp. I saw these at the local pet store I get most of my aquarium supplies from. They were real cheap and the owner said they just eat food that falls to the bottom. Any comments and/or suggestions would be helpful.


They do eat leftovers but they will eventually become food to larger, more aggressive fish.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

They do a good job as scavengers and sometimes will eat a little algae.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Yea i have a pair (used to be three) in my tank for the last month or so. I've been playing with these guys for as long as i can remember. Pretty easy to keep. They are constantly scavenging for foor in the substrate..but usually in the shaded areas of my tank. I usually break up some sinking pellets and spread it out for them to find. They also tend to molt! Don't be afraid if you find what looks like a half eaten shrimp in your tank..chances are you'll find the real guy running about in a few days (they like to hide in my plants).


----------

